# Should Your Dog Sleep In Your Bed??



## Goliath (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello Everyone. This is my first day as a member of gopitbull and I would like to add my two cents worth to the topic Sleeping With Your Dog.
My 80lb, American Bulldog, Belle sleeps with me in "MY BED" every night. I trained Belle in the very start of sleeping on the bed that it was my decision & not her decision to sleep on the bed. Sleeping on my bed is by invitation only. Belle was trained to sleep only at the foot of the bed. She is not allowed to scratch or lick herself while on my bed. I will hear Belle in the middle to the night getting off the bed onto the floor where she enjoys a good scratch. In the morning, I pat the pillow next to me which is my invitation for her to join me at the head of the bed. Belle never comes to the head of the bed without having an invitation. I believe that if your dog respects you, understands that they must live by your rules and somethings are by invitation only, that it is perfectly ok for your dog to sleep in the bed with the head of the household, which is, without question, YOU.
What do you think?
Goliath


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I let the dogs snuggle with me in bed too but its on invitation only. Luna occassionally sleeps in bed with us same as you allow at the foot of the bed only. I think it is fine as long as its by your choice and you set boundarys. Also as long as there is no aggression going on , my cats sleep in bed too lol so if there were ever issues with sharing space she wouldnt be allowed. helps to have a bed big enough too lol , im thankful we went with a king size now LMAO


----------



## Lady Sif (Nov 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I let the dogs snuggle with me in bed too but its on invitation only. Luna occassionally sleeps in bed with us same as you allow at the foot of the bed only. I think it is fine as long as its by your choice and you set boundarys. Also as long as there is no aggression going on , my cats sleep in bed too lol so if there were ever issues with sharing space she wouldnt be allowed. helps to have a bed big enough too lol , im thankful we went with a king size now LMAO


I have a California King, and it is filled to the brim with our pets.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

we have a qeen the dogs like to snuggle at our feet on our legs but they have their own bed and enjoy chewing on their bed and snuggling together thats 7 pits on one 3x5 bed  it's cute when they all curl up together. My guys are aloud up once we get comfey but if we say no they know not to come up at all thruout the night.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

all 4 of my dig guy... about to be 5 get in bed with me and i don't have a problem with it or them. they know how to listen and i don't feel them being in bed make any dif!


----------



## WVPitMan84 (Dec 14, 2010)

My 8 wk old staffy pup only sleeps with me when i sleep on the couch , but never the bed... For some reason he is terrified of my new mattress and it is only a pillow top lol... I have him and my mothers weenie dog who sleeps with me too... he has never fallen off it as he and the weenie has a set of doggy steps to go up and down... But i dont see why it is a problem letting the dogs sleep in bed with ya as my dogs i had growing up slept with me too...


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, pup in bed = good night sleep for me


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

My dogs use to sleep in my bed. But I don't allow it anymore.
I sleep a lot better when they're not in my bed too.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

no dogs in the bed!!! I let em on the bed when Im cold and want their body heat, but they gotta be on a certain blanky or wear boxers. I dont do well will dog buttholes rubbing where my face goes


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Our bed is by invitation only too. And we're glad we went with the king size too - as it's two dogs and two cats besides us two humans. Both of the dogs have been trained (and it wasn't hard) to respect our bed. I say "treat it like church!" LOL! There's no playing or roughhousing in our room. 

Now the guest room is a different story... They play and roll and mess up the covers in there and pretty much think of it as theirs. Which isn't a problem until we have guests. Then they get all happy and wound up because someone is sleeping in THEIR bed!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

We have a cali king also, my husband has been removed from the bed by Fat Boy my 120lb Mastiff mix who claims 99% of it and I get the final 1%. My husband sleeps with Beastley claiming approximately the same amount on the couch. Fat Boy will get off the bed when requested and many times enjoys his little cubby hole in the corner of the room. In the morning Beastley goes to his bedroom with his personal full size bed and love seat but hates sleeping by himself.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Which ever dog is in my room may on invitation sleep in the bed, however they know not to touch my space otherwise lol.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

i dont let dogs, animals inside the house let alone a bed.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Only my personal dog, Mischa, Sleeps in the bed. The rest of my families dogs have their own kennels or get the couch.

I work overnights, and so my wife feels safer knowing that Mischa is right at her feet. She can't even sleep if she isn't in the bed.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

My old man (RIP Biggie Smalls) slept in my bed for 13 years.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't let Sasha in bed with me at night, she doesn't let me sleep right since she moves and will push me off. 

During the week she sleeps in her crate, she will get on the bed int he morning which I am fine with since she's nice and warm


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Yes, pup in bed = good night sleep for me


I feel the same way.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

My sbt sleeps with my daughters when they get restless and he will rotate between the girls when they have restless nights. Otherwise he sleeps between rooms like shadow waiting at the threshold for any sign of dust moving


----------



## peachesmommy (Oct 11, 2010)

Peaches sleeps in her crate when we're not home and at night time. She's only allowed in the bed when my other half isn't home then she climbs in..lol She takes up a lot of space. You can start her out in a small area but she shuffles around a lot. We were letting her sleep on the floor on her bed for awhile but she snores so loud neither of us could sleep. And when you get up in the middle of the night to use the rest room you fall over her because she thinks she has to follow as you might be raiding the fridge and she might miss something.


----------



## BigDee (Dec 28, 2010)

NOOOOOOO!! LOL


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Mine are all bed dogs


----------

